

iPod gives birth to a heroine - ideas101
http://money.cnn.com/2008/05/09/technology/siklos_walle.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2008051208

======
hugh
I had to read this several times to figure out what heroin had to do with it.

------
popat
wow! apple can now make money out of this from pixar :)

